# How about a "Trade" Forum?



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was wondering if people liked the idea of a trade forum. For instance, I am in the market for a dual tuner S2. I am looking at all my options right now, but it would be neat to be able to offer product in trade with TC members (not that I have much....ha).

I know we have the TC store and all, but if the rules for this forum were strictly detailed (no sales talk, trades only), I don't think we would violate any other forum rules.

Any interest in getting this started?


----------

